# Audio Design Associates Suite 7.1HD Rack Mounting



## 72sl70 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello, 

I am trying to find out how to mount ADA Suite 7.1 and 8150 Amplifier in a small rack since it has rack mounting tabs built in on the sides. I just think it will look goofy without rack mounting it, only need small rack or rack shelf. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I assume you don’t like the rack holes? You have a couple of options. The easiest would be to run a strip of black electrical tape top to bottom to hide the holes, and trim off the excess with a single-edge razor. Or, you can get some so-called rack screws, typically available at a pro-audio on-line retailer or local shop. They’re #10-32 and black with a wide head. You’d cut them to the right length and secure then through the holes in the amp and pre-amp using a #10-32 nut. You’d probably have to paint the nuts black.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## m R g S r (Feb 4, 2012)

GREAT pieces of Equipment! I hope to own some soon


----------

